
MDN: Getting Started with Svelte - wrycoder
https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Learn/Tools_and_testing/Client-side_JavaScript_frameworks/Svelte_getting_started
======
dvaun
I really enjoy svelte. I’m using it to “BYO SSG” by rendering markdown files
into posts on my personal site[0] along with Sapper for generating the static
files.

There is framework called LayerCake[1] —also written by the Svelte dev—which
I’ve experimented with in setting up interactive SVG maps using D3. So far
it’s been performant and very useful in quickly throwing together some
visualizations. I recommend exploring it if you’re interested in
visualizations.

[0]: [https://www.dvaun.com/](https://www.dvaun.com/)

[1]: [https://layercake.graphics/](https://layercake.graphics/)

